# Green fruit



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

Ok, what the heck is this? I have a bunch growing on vines all over...almost looks like a green pomegranate...


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 3, 2011)

I can't see your pictures but from the way you describe it I would guess that it is a Maypop.

http://www.eattheweeds.com/maypops-food-fun-medicine-2/


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

I see em. Looks like maypop to me too.


----------



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

Yep, that's it. Maypops (passionfruit) awesome...I see maypop jelly in my future.
So, do these stay green, or will they turn color when they are ripe?
Thank you both!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

They'll turn brownish/yellowish and get soft. Good eating.  my favorite flavor next to persimmons.


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

I had never seen them before until a couple of months ago. It came up as a volunteer in my orchard. I did not realize they were edible. 

Do wildlife enjoy them?


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

I believe that hummingbirds, bees, and butterflies love the flowers, but I'm not sure if animals eat the fruits or not.


----------



## FakeMountainMan (Jul 9, 2014)

Cows seem to like them. I like them too.


----------



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

Yep-maypop fruit of Passion flower. As kids we used to throw them against hard surfaces and they 'pop' like a little grenade. Evidently they have some elevated pressure inside. The pulp around the seed has a citrus like taste-good.


----------



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

DEKE01 said:


> I had never seen them before until a couple of months ago. It came up as a volunteer in my orchard. I did not realize they were edible.


Maypop Drink

4 cups maypops, halved
3/4 cup sugar
1 cinnamon stick, halved
1 whole clove
2-1/2 cups water
1/4 cup lemon juice

Combine the maypops, sugar, cinnamon stick, clove, and water and bring to a boil. simmer gently for 5 minutes. Put through a strainer, pressing fruit to extract all the juice. Add the lemon juice, and chill well before serving. Makes 4 servings.



Maypop jelly

2 cups ripe maypops, sliced
1 cup water
2-1/2 cups sugar
1-3/4 ounces pectin

Combine the Maypops and water, and boil gently for 5 minutes. Then strain, discarding the pulp. Combine the liquid and sugar and bring to full rolling boil. Add pectin, and again bring to rolling boil. Remove from heat, pour into hot, sterilized jars, and seal. Makes 2-1/2 pints.


----------

